# 2 steps forward, 3 steps back



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2015)

I thought we were progressing really well, but we took 2 steps back last week. Of course, cows were the cause. I had never come across cattle on this particular road, but there they were next to the fence. We have had stormy weather, and there was lots of traffic with "fire chasers" out looking at damage. I just couldn't work through the cow-thing with the traffic. I am a strong woman, and luckily was wearing my driving gloves, or it could have been a disaster. Had to get out and ground drive. When he reared up, I pushed him forward with the cart and I believe that kept him from going over backward. It was a looonnnggg 1 mile home. I could not lead him by the bridle as he kept trying to bolt. Couldn't get my halter out of my little tool box as I couldn't take my hands off the reins, but I don't think I could have led him anyway. Ground driving was the only way. As we got close to home, I did get in the cart and we returned in a calm, collected way so we ended on a positive note. He stood quietly to be unharnessed, then I left him tied a little while longer until he was totally calm.

He was truly afraid of the cows. They just stood there, big silly PREY and he was scared out of his wits.

I think we will go back to ground driving a time or two and see how things go. I cannot predict when we will see cows, but at this point I think I will turn around and go the other direction if we see them again.

I will try to get someone to drive my other horse with us next time he is hitched, and if he sees Dapper Dan going fearlessly past the cows perhaps he will see they are not a threat.

Another weird thing: it seemed obvious that I was having trouble controlling him and these gawking drivers kept wanting me to stop and chat!

I'm sure others have felt they were going backward instead of forward while training. Just have to keep persevering.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2015)

We ground drove today and lo and behold he started the old tongue over the bit thing again. When I got home, I put the overcheck on the bridle and we drove a little more. I think the overcheck keeps the bit lifted just enough so he can't do the tongue thing so easily. So we will use the overcheck and go back to ground driving for awhile. An overcheck bit may even be a positive teaching aid for him. I'll have to think about that.

He began his career as a show horse, and I think show horses are chosen because they are a little more reactive, which gives them a nicer ring presence. This is something beginning drivers, or drivers like me who are getting older and not looking for an especial challenge, should consider. Ranger and I are in it now, though, and we will persevere.

Another aspect of our training experience is my own temperament. I have a tendency to be too lenient and sentimental. I need to keep focused and be a good, consistent leader for him.


----------



## MiniNHF (May 18, 2015)

Horses for some reason do not like cows. My trainer had a really nice eventing horse and they were out hacking on the show property a day before an event and they came across cows. The horse never seen them before and out of no where he reared up and flipped over backwards on my trainer and broke his back on the saddle and he had to be put down. This was a well behaved very calm horse and the cows just set him off.

I dont know if its their smell, or size or what but my boy at a show was eyeing them in his cart, so he wasnt to thrilled about them. Both of my boys are halter horses going driving and one is more quiet then the other. My stallion just has a freaky personality and is scared of everything but once he gets something and understands he acts like he has known for years.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2015)

I am hoping he will get used to them. He's already figured out that culverts won't eat him. The problem is, one cannot always tell what scary thing will be on a route. A plastic bag on a bush set him off one time. Sure keeps me on my toes!

The nice thing about him, is he has never gone berserk; no bucking or anything mean. Even though he is reacting to something, he still listens.

I've seen big horses scared of little horses!


----------



## Champ (May 18, 2015)

I know how you feel, I was driving with a friend and her mini ( her mini didn't even notice them) when we came across a field with cows......you would have thought my mini saw fire breathing dragons......let's just say I was VERY glad they didn't moo or start walking around otherwise it wouldn't have been good....like you I got out of the cart and ground drove him. Fortunetly for me I very rarely see cows where I drive.... Have you thought about finding someone who has cows that might let you bring your mini over and visit with them so he could get use to them?

Also one day I was driving my mini by a trash can full of goat manure.....I didn't know it at the time.....but my mini sure did, he got one smell of it, did a 180 and bolted for the barn, luckily I was able to stop him and make it back to the barn where I unharnessed him and hand walked him by the trashcan until he was okay with it. I'm sure it would have been a lot worse had he seen the actual goat!!


----------



## MiniNHF (May 19, 2015)

My stallion freaks at everything when he is in the cart with the blinders on, either everything will eat him or the devil is after him; even other horses in carts coming up behind him. He is a very visual horse and having blinders on makes his nerves go through the roof. He is actually extremely calm when he doesnt have the blinders on, to bad I have to have them on in the classes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2015)

I started Ranger without blinders. I switched to blinders as I felt it kept him more focused. Perhaps I will go back to no blinders next time and see if that changes anything now.


----------



## MiniNHF (May 19, 2015)

We started with blinders and he kept bolting out of the cart when we were trying to break him to it, as soon as he put a regular bridle on and he could see what we were doing he harnessed right up. I alternate the bliders and the bridle with him and it seems to help especially at home.


----------



## chandab (May 19, 2015)

Guess I haven't really thought of cows as being a problem, but we raise cattle, so my horses see them every day of their life. Perhaps they would react differently to cows if they saw them out and about on a drive away from home.

Heck, my smallest stallion escaped and we watched him herd my brother in laws cows across the field; until two old cows realized he wasn't a dog and chased him back across the field.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2015)

chandab said:


> Guess I haven't really thought of cows as being a problem, but we raise cattle, so my horses see them every day of their life. Perhaps they would react differently to cows if they saw them out and about on a drive away from home.
> 
> Heck, my smallest stallion escaped and we watched him herd my brother in laws cows across the field; until two old cows realized he wasn't a dog and chased him back across the field.


That's a funny scene!

I wish I had a convenient way to accustom mine to cattle. He's been around goats and didn't seemed concerned. And crazy dogs he can handle. I may try to ask one of my cattle-raising neighbors if I can bring him over sometime. They might not want to bother, as raising cattle is serious business and training little horses is just play. The only use they have for horses is if they can herd cattle on them. Maybe they need to meet your herding horse!


----------



## lucky seven (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the education. I know that Seven is afraid of cows and deer, he is also afraid of tarps. Everything seems to spook him and have always wondered if he would make a good cart buddy for me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2015)

Mine was afraid of tarps, too. We played tarp for a few days and now he is fine with them. I got underneath of the tarp with him and walked around. That seemed to be most helpful. Then he wore it like a tent, I dragged it over him, then he dragged it behind him. Then we walked all over it. At first he thought it was going to eat him, but now he is fine with them. We review our lesson periodically.

I was told these kinds of horses are called "reactive"--don't you just love euphemisms? They make interesting show horses, as they are always alert for mares/stallions or the bogie man--whichever--so they have picturesque show presence.

Some horsefolk love this challenging type of horse. I am not one of them, but do plan to persevere with mine. I consider it an investment, as I hope to have him as a driving horse for many years.

I'm still not sure what to do about cows. There is no way we can avoid them where we drive. I'm hoping that familiarity will breed contempt--if we survive the encounters.


----------



## MiniNHF (May 21, 2015)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Mine was afraid of tarps, too. We played tarp for a few days and now he is fine with them. I got underneath of the tarp with him and walked around. That seemed to be most helpful. Then he wore it like a tent, I dragged it over him, then he dragged it behind him. Then we walked all over it. At first he thought it was going to eat him, but now he is fine with them. We review our lesson periodically.
> 
> I was told these kinds of horses are called "reactive"--don't you just love euphemisms? They make interesting show horses, as they are always alert for mares/stallions or the bogie man--whichever--so they have picturesque show presence.
> 
> ...


my stallion is definitely the "reactive" type; always alert but I think he is just more visual then most horses, he has to see and know whats going on all the time. He is a stall climber as I like to call him, he is constanly up on the wall trying to look over to see what every one is doing, he will even do it in the trailer if the back top doors are open; he is a trip and apparently has inherited that from his father lol


----------



## paintponylvr (May 23, 2015)

"Thanks for the education. I know that Seven is afraid of cows and deer, he is also afraid of tarps. Everything seems to spook him and have always wondered if he would make a good cart buddy for me."

I have lots of pics of us doing this with a couple of our guys and girls (tarp work) - if you'd like to see.

For cows - can either of you borrow a few to pen up near/next to/1 field over/ from your horse(s) to get them used to them - moving, mooing, lowing, coming and going? Sometimes that helps, sometimes it makes little to no difference...

Marsha - thanks for sharing what you are doing with your "new" guy. I think you said his name is "Ranger"? Can't remember for sure... Right now, it sounds like you are doing every thing right and that you just need to keep plugging along with him. Love that you are considering him your "long term investment"!!

If it helps - since our move - even our "steady eddy" type ponies have been jumpy and flighty - just about regular handling. I don't have harness unpacked/hung up where it's easy to get to yet and haven't started working them yet - maybe that's part of the reason why??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 1, 2015)

I was thinking an evil genii gave me a changling horse in place of Ranger. We are still back at ground driving, using the overcheck for the tongue over the bit problem, and working on responding to cues. Today I felt we went forward a step, though, as he was better. Our route took us by a cow pasture and luckily the girls were there in plain sight. He did his usual freak, poop, twirl. We got past them at last and on our way. I planned to go a different way home, but decided to go past the cows again. He was alert, but went past them pretty smoothly and was a good boy on the way home.

I tried something different today while harnessing, as he has been restive during that procedure since our "episode". I laid the harness on his back and when he began sidling, I put pressure on his poll with my hand, pressing his head down. He bobbed and resisted a little, then lowered his head under the pressure, sighed and licked. Stood perfectly quiet after that for harnessing. I did it again before putting on the bridle, and he took the bit more docilely. (No cart; we are ground driving)


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 2, 2015)

No cows this year, but those pony eating deer are. He is really funny to watch when he sees them. Can't think of a way to get him used to them so this is something we will have to deal with.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 7, 2015)

Have not been out for several days, but I've been thinking about my strategy. I will shorten the headstall. And I believe I will go back to an open bridle. I need to rig up the overcheck on it, though, in case shortening the headstall doesn't fix the tongue over the bit thing.

I think I am looking at ground driving again for several months before we try the cart again.

We have a chiro appt next week; I'll be curious if there is something out of whack after our little episode.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 21, 2015)

Rain and rain! Our property and roads have been quagmires or swamps. We've waded around ground driving on our property and I have finally been able to take him out on one road that is deeply rutted from erosion, but okay for walking. It is the Cow Road. Sure was hoping to see the cows on our last outing, but nary a scary beast was seen. Ranger had his eye out for them, but we had no excitement.

I tried unhooking the overcheck on the way home, as he was going along nicely, so I was hoping the tongue-thing was cured, but within a few seconds it was a problem again, so I put the overcheck back.

I think I will try him in the cart again, but will plan it where I have someone driving with me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 9, 2015)

My sister was here, meeting the hoof trimmer, so I took the opportunity to hitch Ranger; I was not comfortable reintroducing him to the cart by myself. We did ground driving first, then she kept a lead rope on him and I drove. She suggested working him in one of my small pastures, where he knows the parameters. Recently shredded, but it was work for him to move in the thick grass. He did well, so we removed the lead rope and I asked Ranger to walk, do figure eights, transition from whoa to walk. At first he did not want to stand, but kept sidling sideways. So I asked him to keep turning in that direction until he got tired of doing that, and he stood nicely. Just a couple of times of that in the thick grass and he stopped sidling at the stand. I will continue working him in that pasture in the thick grass until I feel we are back where we were. I forgot to attach the overcheck at first and he had his tongue over the bit after a few steps. The overcheck really works for that. It is on the loosest setting, but I think the straps over the face lift the bit just enough. Not sure a sidecheck would answer the purpose as well.

I asked the hoof guy to look at my bit/headstall and see what he thought of the fit.

My sister had been to a clinic recently with a trainer and tried some of the techniques on Ranger with ground work. We talked about how we have learned so many different training ideas; every trainer seems to have a different idea. We agreed one just has to try different things on each horse and find what works. We had one sister/training confrontation but worked through that!

Ranger looks so good in harness. He has four white feet, which just sparkle. He has a lovely, natural headset. We need to get to the point where he can show himself off in public! If he were going to a breed show to drive, a professional trainer could have him ready pretty quickly, but I need him to work with me, so the two of us can be safe out in the wide, unpredictable world.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 23, 2015)

He is back in the cart as of yesterday. We can move forward again. We both have things to work on, but especially my leadership skills. My "homework" is ground tying excercises, which has as its goal harnessing in the open and reinforcing my place as his herd leader.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 30, 2015)

The lesson in ground tying has been a tremendous help!! It has changed everything.

We are still driving in a controlled area. He is only allowed to trot in a figure 8--this keeps him focused and keeps his mind off escalating to a bolt. I can really feel that he is improving. I believe we have regained our original ground and are taking steps forward.

Hopefully I have not boasted too soon! I may take him out on a less-traveled road next time, just at a walk, and see how he does in uncontrolled space.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2015)

We went out on the road yesterday. I am checking my neighbor's mail, so we drove to his yard, got the mail out of the mail box and then drove to the little barn where I was supposed to leave it. He also has three grain bins that make nice figure 8-type maneuvering, so we drove around those. Everything was at a walk. About 1 1/2 miles, round trip, and Ranger did very well. When we got home, we did trotting in a controlled area, transitioning from trot to walk frequently. Practiced ground tying for harnessing and brushing and it is making a tremendous difference.

All this walking is hard for me as I like to get someplace quicker! But it is good discipline for me; I know we have to do this to be successful in the long run.

A comment on the overcheck: besides keeping him from putting his tongue over the bit, I notice it keeps the whole harness apparatus more centered from poll to tail. I do plan to remove it once he is solid, but I can see advantages of it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 17, 2015)

We have regressed to three steps back. Today was terrible. Started off well. I was tidying his bridle path and he let me clip his ears for the very first time. We practiced our side passing, standing on a pedestal, and some giving to pressure ground exercises. Ground drove a little, then I got in and we took our controlled pasture route. He tried to bolt once, but easily came under control. That went well. We did some figure 8s at a trot in the pasture. Went out behind the house, where we have gone many times, and that went fine. On the way back we went past some pine trees and a sprinkler was in our way. Plenty of room to go around it, but he decided it was scary and bolted. IT was a full blown bolt. He crashed into the pine trees. I fell down into the cart but managed to stay in and get him under control. We got out of the trees and headed back to the pasture, with him trying to bolt every few steps. I thought I was too shaken up and sore to keep going, but decided we had to keep going. I made him do figure 8s, stop, walk, trot, for quite a while. He finally settled down and stopped trying to spook, so we finished our "drive". Several broken pine branches, he has a skinned nose, and I am skinned and really muscle sore. No damage to cart or harness. I have decided I cannot train him and will probably send him to Pat Elder. I will wait till after World, when she has more space. After she has worked with him, she can give me a professional assessment of him as a driving horse, and our compatibility. Meanwhile, we will continue our ground work. She gave me some suggestions for desensitizing and we will work on those.


----------



## sdust (Aug 20, 2015)

Marsha I am so very sorry. I don't know at my age if I could do anything different. Trey is so reliable that training another seem out of my range. Good luck and if he doesn't work out as a driving horse then I hope for your sake you let him go and fine something else.....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2015)

While I'm waiting, I started working on the exercises Pat Elder suggested. I had to wait a few days so my knee would be better. I did the rope one with him this morning. It's pretty aerobic!! Took about 10 minutes for him to accept the rope. By the end, I was able to even flip the rope against his back legs and he stood still. I don't say he was happy about it, but he stood still. Tomorrow I'll do the whip with the plastic bag, then alternate with both over the next month.

Yes, I will let him go if it can't be worked out. It's just so dang hard to keep trying horses until one finds a keeper! And I'm not getting any younger...


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 20, 2015)

How frustrating for you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 22, 2015)

The rope desensitizing went great. Hohum. The plastic bag on the whip? O my. Yesterday he tried to jump over the moon. Today he was a little spooked by it but much calmer. I think in a day or two more he will not react much. Drove him in the sulky yesterday and he did fine.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 22, 2015)

paintponylvr said:


> "Thanks for the education. I know that Seven is afraid of cows and deer, he is also afraid of tarps. Everything seems to spook him and have always wondered if he would make a good cart buddy for me."
> 
> I have lots of pics of us doing this with a couple of our guys and girls (tarp work) - if you'd like to see.
> 
> ...


If you have photos of your tarp work, I would love to see them.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 23, 2015)

Best will be to send you out to the links of particular ponies' photo albums, I have a couple hundred of various pics of tarp work.

What they don't show is how far away and exactly how you introduce a tarp... Usually we start w/ the tarp folded up - like it's just come out of a package. Show it to the horse from both sides, touch him with it, rub him with it etc. Then it gets dropped to the ground as we start opening it up. I've done both intro from the ground at that point (I usually have bags/tarps on the ground in the round pen or around their feed spots when I'm working them). I've even filled their holes when they dig while eating w/ boxes and plastic bottles - figure if they are gonna' dig, then they better get used to things around their legs (it doesn't prevent the digging




).

Here's a couple where the tarp is on the ground and they are being worked over it. This tarp stayed on the ground for months - just got moved around and every time I took ponies out of their pasture and brought them into the barn they either had to lead over it or lounge over it... Sometimes we'd "ridge it up" so that it looked like it had logs under it - if a pony didn't pick up their hooves, the ridges would "fall" against their legs - took a while for them to get used to that before it got to be "ho-hum"...











Cupid's reaction (O - I can JUMP!)...






and Vicki's pony's "resting spot" became the tarp w/ the water on it. That worked great!! (once she got the pony on it) and yes, her leg is over the left side driving line. During these sessions, if the pony was stopped and given a break, she had to drive on/into that tarp/water and stand there - otherwise she went back out to walk, trot and canter on the lines (this is in a pseudo round pen - kinda oblong w/ 2 fences being their regular fence line).






Different angle showing more of that set up.






And ground driving thru the walk thru gate w/ the tarp next to the gate (it's covering equipment and when harnessed she acted like she'd never seen the tarp)...






here's links to actual "tarp work"...

I put the most current pics at the beginning. For Cupid's 1st day of "real" tarp work - go down to the tab that says "Pampered Pets Pharm - Broadway, NC - 1 March 2013" - you can't miss it - the tarp itself is bright blue! Or you can go all the way to the bottom of the album, and start from when he was born (hehehehe) there are about 500 photos total in this album. As you can see, there is a lot of time between some of the photos - but we were lucky - from 2009 to 2013 - Vicki and I swapped out doing photos at each others' properties. AND sometimes we took pictures w/ each others' cameras...

CUPID

FLOWER - Most of her work photos taken by Vicki's grand daughter and in one of Vicki's albums. I've been given permission to share! Again, it's about 1/2 way down - w/ the blue tarps. Flower is the pony here. looks chestnut minimal tobiano (she's silver bay). Vicki has lots of pics of our other ponies in this album and they aren't all in date order...

GG shows umbrella work - again down a little ways. Umbrella is pink.

AMI - shows tarp AND umbrella work.

We've also both done "bag work" with our ponies - but seems I have mostly no pictures of that with any of them. To do "bag work" - put a shopping bag (we both have mostly Wal-Mart ones) in your hand all scrunched down and intro it to the the horse - let him sniff your hand and touch the scrunched up bag. Then let more of it out of your hand as you use it as a grooming tool (like a curry comb). Work on opening it up until you can "scrub" them with it fully open and waving around while you are grooming them. Then step away and start waving it around until they stand still and ignore it. Then go to putting it on a stick (carrot stick, wand, whip etc) - and wave it around until they ignore it and you can walk right up and touch them with it. Then lead them walking around with it waving back and forth and also drag it towards them (careful - that's a real attention getter!!). We've done this with the bag on a rope and here's some pics of that... This time, I'm the one in blue and the bag is a "burlap" plastic bag from oats or wheat bran. Sami has actually been saddled and ridden a handful of times by one of our farriers' sons... But it's now been long enough that if you went out and put a saddle on him and lounged him, you'd probably have a real rodeo!! Sami is a very reactive pony and is one who "forgets" things. With our new location and all the low helicopter and plane work lately (we are in line with several of Ft Bragg's Drop Zones and runways), he's been real jumpy. He's also the colt that "got silly" in January and smashed my arm against the trailer while loading... I SWEAR you'd never know that this pony is 7, soon to be 8, yrs old now (Bday is Oct 17, 2008). He needs a regular job!

SAMI

If these albums don't load for you (too many pics), let me know and I'll do another thread w/ pics in various posts...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's some pics that show the tarp in relation to the barn/two of the pastures. Three if you include the pasture right behind the barn thru the open doors. That funny looking "mushroom" is a black feed tub turned over a 5 gallon bucket that I often use as a seat when I'm grooming/harnessing ponies. I can also sit on that and hold them for the farrier or trim their hooves myself (alternating between sitting and standing).






These pics taken the same day... For the next one, Sierra (youngest daughter) is standing in that open door of the barn and has caught the edge of the tarp in the photo while I ground drive "Kechi" between the barn and the house.






She's still standing in the doorway... Sorry - trying my hand at trying to be "creative" with a shot (I don't like it...)...






If I kept her going in a straight line, she'd run into the gate for the boys' pasture. Just past the tarp on the photographer side is a gate into the area between the barn and the girls' pasture...






and I was wrong - this pic shows that the gate between the barn and the girls' pasture hasn't been put up yet... Hmmm... Sierra is working with a weanling here - same week that she took the pics above. These pics were all taken in September 2011.






The driving lines are not hooked to the bridle/bit that this 5 1/2 month old 1/2 shetland colt is wearing. This was his 3rd time wearing a harness. You can also see the tree limb w/ leaves "decorating" the edge of the tarp (above) - that caused "problems" for some of the ponies as well! Too funny.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 23, 2015)

GG's photo album is attached wrong above.

Here's her's - GG


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 23, 2015)

and Sami, the medium sized 1/2 arab pony w/o a job at this time, is 6 yrs going on 7...

At least once he is started, he will be sound thru the rest of his life!! He's now mature and has a nicely rounded barrel like his dam (he's a bit shorter and more refined than her), so I think Madira could ride him now as an adult. I may try harder to get him under saddle this winter and have him saddled for her one day when she comes home from Meredith College over Christmas break...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 23, 2015)

Hard for me to get pictures as I am almost always alone when working with my horses. I might be able to get a picture later today of Ranger and me under the tarp. He has been on the tarp, over the tarp, dragging the tarp, and under the tarp.

This was day 3 of the plastic bag on the whip. He is getting better and better. Today I rubbed it all over his face and body. I even brought it up behind him and swished his back legs. He tucked his tail, but didn't move. It is scariest skittering on the ground in front of him. Up high doesn't seem to bother him. It's been fun to do these desensitizing exercises with him. I think I will substitute something else for the white plastic bag on the whip; maybe a larger black bag, or maybe streamers.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 23, 2015)

He'll probably act differently with the different colors and textures - ours have/do.

The main thing is teaching them that if "we" say it's OK and "WHOA, stand" then it is OK and he needs to understand that he's to stay put. That "spook in place" feature is wonderful once it's permanent!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 23, 2015)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Hard for me to get pictures as I am almost always alone when working with my horses. I might be able to get a picture later today of Ranger and me under the tarp. He has been on the tarp, over the tarp, dragging the tarp, and under the tarp.


Trust me - I KNOW! That's why Vicki and I would try to get together and take pics. It started w/ her coming to my place in 2009 - I was giving riding lessons to all 4 of her grandchildren. Then in 2010, we went to driving lessons together - first w/o our ponies and then with the ponies. When we'd get separate lesson parts, we'd snap pics of each other working ponies. Or of our instructor working our ponies. Same when we went to our draft horse events w/ the NCWHMC. Sometimes, we'd ask others to use our cameras to take pics (she went to some functions alone and so did I).

Later, I took ponies over to her place (she had stuff I simply didn't have). And I sometimes had the girls' take pics and a couple of times (LITERALLY) my hubby actually took some pics.

NOW, it's much more difficult. I'm further away (about 13 miles) and the opposite direction if we are going anywhere. In 2013 - it became much more difficult to do as well - Vicki can't get away as she provides full time care for her dad in his trailer home on the same property. Seems like she's just finished cleaning up from taking him breakfast (from her house) and wrapping his injured leg and she's having to make lunch... LONG STORY there... I might have to start going over there and dragging her out this fall when it cools off - she's seemed depressed lately.

I am also working on building an obstacle course that she (& others) can bring horses and ponies over here to use.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 23, 2015)

A friend used to use those short fiberglass step in posts and put them in two lines opposite each other (3 or 4 in each row). Then she'd attach the bags to those and the pony/horse was led, ground driven or ridden between the two lines. Got interesting when the breeze blew the bags!

Can also put balloons or whirly gigs on those posts...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 23, 2015)

My husband helped me today, taking some pictures. I wanted to get pictures of the tarp but remembered it is covering my hay bales. I have put Ranger on the sale board. Hard decision, but he is a little too much horse for my needs.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 23, 2015)

Im sad to hear that, but sometimes its the bravest move.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 23, 2015)

I have enjoyed following your adventures with Ranger. I'm sorry to hear you have come to the conclusion that he is not the horse for you. But as Rocklone says it is often the bravest (and most difficult) decision. You have certainly given it a fair try and it is wise to know when you don't have any more 'try' left and you are no longer enjoying the time you spend with the horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 23, 2015)

If I only had to think about myself I would keep working with him. But I will need to take grand children and therapy folk in the cart. I think he is just too "hot" for that kind of work. The desensitizing suggestions Pat Elder gave me are working really well. I think he will eventually be just fine for someone who likes a lively ride. I will continue to work with him; it's all a learning journey.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 24, 2015)

I put a larger trash bag on the whip today. He is doing so well! The only time he startled is when I flipped it under his back feet and he sort of did a little dance on it. I will begin trying some of Paula's challenges next. It's really rather fun to work with this! I hope other drivers are trying some, too.

The ground tying is fantastic. Look how well he stands for harnessing.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 24, 2015)

He looks good and I'm sorry you had to make that decision...

Glad to hear that things seem to be a bit better, too.

Paula's challenge, hehehehehe - too funny!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2015)

Today we took our 2 mile walk. Sometimes he wears the backpack for litter; today I hung a plastic bag on his halter lead. This has never bothered him. Clinking cans and bottles just make him want to nibble the bag. Sometimes I kick a tin can along in front of us and that doesn't faze him either. Quite a lot of traffic on our rural road this morning, due to a bridge closure on the main highway. We had a big garbage truck, farmer's spray rig, zooming commuters. The rattling trailers get his attention a little. Did the bag on the whip again today and I believe we can move on from that. I need to hang out the streamers. Worked on our side passing and he is getting the hang of that pretty well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2015)

Ranger is going to a show home!

In his spare time, he will be working as a therapy horse for teenaged girls. (How he will love being primped and brushed and braided and stroked!)

It makes me ill to think of him leaving, but I think this will be perfect for him. He will go to a professional trainer before getting back into showing with his experienced driver.

I believe I gave him a good start and we have both learned a lot. This will be all Steps Forward for him.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 26, 2015)

So sad you decided to rehome your boy. It's not easy as I also have hated to give up on Seven. Good luck finding the horse of your dreams. Keep us posted.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2015)

lucky seven said:


> So sad you decided to rehome your boy. It's not easy as I also have hated to give up on Seven. Good luck finding the horse of your dreams. Keep us posted.


I'm beginning to think horses of one's dream are just that--dream horses.


----------



## secuono (Aug 26, 2015)

Can you haul him to a cattle farmer to meet some cows?

My past mare was terrified of the neighbors dairy cattle. She lived here for nearly 4yrs and she never really chilled out about them. Their steers liked to escape 2-3 times a year and roam the open land on the right or the fenced pasture to the left. The owner lived up past the hill and trees, so we hear them during feeding and moving times, but never see them until some escape. My gelding and minis don't care one bit about the cattle, but the big tough grey horse turned into a shaking, bolting puddle! =)

Can you practice with scary things popping up in pasture while you drive? Like have family hide in bushes or behind fences with bags or rattles and randomly pop up? That way, he can get used to the "random" scary things, but in a safe place.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 27, 2015)

secuono said:


> Can you haul him to a cattle farmer to meet some cows?
> 
> My past mare was terrified of the neighbors dairy cattle. She lived here for nearly 4yrs and she never really chilled out about them. Their steers liked to escape 2-3 times a year and roam the open land on the right or the fenced pasture to the left. The owner lived up past the hill and trees, so we hear them during feeding and moving times, but never see them until some escape. My gelding and minis don't care one bit about the cattle, but the big tough grey horse turned into a shaking, bolting puddle! =)
> 
> Can you practice with scary things popping up in pasture while you drive? Like have family hide in bushes or behind fences with bags or rattles and randomly pop up? That way, he can get used to the "random" scary things, but in a safe place.


The people who are taking Ranger have long horns. I told her about t his fear of cows and we believe he will be all right once he is around them frequently. That seems to be the way her works. He may not ever like cows but I think he will at least react them appropriately.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2015)

Ranger went home with his new owners. They were very pleased with him. I had him loose in the yard when they arrived and asked her to approach him, so she could gauge his reaction to strangers. She walked right up and he stretched out his head for her greeting.

She did not ask for a driving demonstration; she plans to ground drive him then put him with a trainer after World. She was very impressed with his ground manners and believes he will be an ideal candidate for the troubled teen girls she works with. They have equine sessions twice a week, and a few of the girls are frightened of the big horses, so the idea of a miniature horse is very welcome to the facility.

His life will be very different there, more regimented. But I believe he will benefit from their training, lead a broader life than here in my rural area, and be a good advertisement for his breeder in the showring.


----------

